# Ingenious Fixes For Common Problems



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2016)

http://pleated-jeans.com/2016/11/17/17-ingenious-fixes-to-common-problems/      for more.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2016)

:lol1:
Those are SO funny, RR.  Thanks.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 20, 2016)

Super funny, RadishRose


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Love the chair in couch one.*


----------

